# How do you reseat or put an over door back on???



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The door just slides onto the hinges. If they are snapping back, just pry them open with a kitchen knife as you slide the door over the hinge. Remove the knife, push door down on the hinge and you are done.


----------



## wvoldwoman (Apr 19, 2009)

*The hinges are on the oven door*

The hinges are on the oven door and must be reseated back into the frame of the oven to lock in. The problem is the tension on the spring goes back before I can get it locked in. This is a self cleaning oven. I wish it was my old one where you just slid the oven door back on the hinges. That was so much easier!!!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

You may have to pry them open with something long like a broomstick wide enough to do both sides at the same time. I have done my dishwasher and it is a pain. These are heavy duty springs to support the weight of the door and without the weight holding them open it is a two man ( person) job at least. Watch your fingers:thumbsup:


----------

